

Startup job postings? - theyoungceo

Hi HNers...I am wondering where a good place to post jobs in the startup space is. I can see that HN seems to have its job board restricted to YC companies only, so I won't plug our job posting here. But what sites would you target, if looking for a C# / Microsoft hacker (I know many of you do not work in C#, but still)?<p>I posted on craigslist in LA and SF and did campaigns on Google and Facebook for the job. I am wary of the big sites like Monster or Dice because they have produced a lot of crappy applicants for me in the past. There are so many little sites that I can't pick ones I think are going to work well. I considered TechCrunch but $200 an ad was just too much.<p>Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!
======
dannyr
Try Stack Overflow - <http://jobs.stackoverflow.com/>

